# TaskManager blockieren



## Sneakmaster (10. September 2005)

Kann mir jemand mal einen Tipp geben wie ich z.B. den Aufruf des TaskManagers unterbinden kann?
Möchte näml. ein eignes LoginProg. schreiben, was aber bis jetzt durch den TaskManager beendet und somit umgangen werden kann.


----------



## Shakie (10. September 2005)

Wenn du WinXP hat dann kannst du den Taskmanager nicht unterbinden.
Es gibt darüber außerdem bereits Threads, einfach mal suchen!
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials19441.html&highlight=taskmanager


----------



## pking (11. September 2005)

Doch man kann ihn per Registry sperren.


----------



## Shakie (11. September 2005)

@pking: Ja wie denn?


----------



## JensG (11. September 2005)

Hallo ,

es ist zwar keine Saubere Lösung aber du könntest Programmgesteuert nach
dem Taskmanager (der Exe) taskmgr.exe suchen und diese umbenennen so das
der Prozess nicht gestartet werden kann.

Jens


----------



## Orakel (11. September 2005)

Hi zusammen,



			
				Sneakmaster hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Möchte näml. ein eignes LoginProg. schreiben, was aber bis jetzt durch den TaskManager beendet und somit umgangen werden kann.


Also rekapitulieren wir mal ein bischen. Du willst ein eigenes Login Prog. Mir ist bisher beim Windows Login noch nicht gelungen den Taskmanager zu starten.
Damit will ich nur auf folgendes Hinaus. Wenn Du ein eigenes Windows Login programmieren willst, geht das (siehe alle Secure Card Lösungen, die mittels Pineingabe arbeiten)
Sollte es sich bei dem von Dir gewünschten Login um ein Login für Dein Programm handeln, dann frage ich mich schon, warum das nicht abgebrochen werden können soll.

Last but not least  der Taskmanager ist nicht das einzige Programm, mit dem man einen Prozess killen kann 

Gruß
Das Orakel


----------



## pking (14. September 2005)

JensG hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo ,
> 
> es ist zwar keine Saubere Lösung aber du könntest Programmgesteuert nach
> dem Taskmanager (der Exe) taskmgr.exe suchen und diese umbenennen so das
> ...


 
Nein das geht leider nicht soweit ich weiß, da Windows XP Service pack2 die Dateien protected.



			
				Orakel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi zusammen,
> 
> Last but not least  der Taskmanager ist nicht das einzige Programm, mit dem man einen Prozess killen kann
> 
> ...


 
Gibt zahlreiche andere Programme mit dem man prozesse killen kann.


Shakie: Mein Kumpel hat schon einige kleine RAT's programmiert und meinte zu mir man kann den Taksmgr per registry sperren. Leider weis ich auch nicht genau wie das geht, da er im moment nicht da ist.


----------



## JensG (14. September 2005)

Stimmt du hast Recht, das Umbennen geht nicht mehr so einfach , die Datei wird wiederhergestellt. Hatte es nicht getestet. 
Aber über die Registry kann man den Aufruf des Taskmanagers nur bei einigen OS (glaub ab W2K) bedingt verhindern indem man Str + Alt + Entf sperrt. Und das nützt dir nix wenn der Explorer läuft, es sei denn du versteckst oder überblendest die Windows Taskleiste.
Aber das ist nicht im Sinne denke ich, außer es ist ein System wo der Anwender nicht auf das Betriebssystem zugreifen darf sondern nur auf die Applikation. Das gibt es auch.

Jens


----------



## Sneakmaster (25. September 2005)

Und es geht doch: hab zuerst ne Sicherung von dem Taskmanager gemacht und dann  über nen Timer die Datei Taskmanager ständig neu erstellt - somit umgehe ich die Wiederherstellung ;-)
Nach dem erfolgreichen Login wird dann die Sicherung vom Taskmanager wieder an ihrer richtigen Stelle kopiert.

Da gibt es jetzt nur noch ein Problem, da man mit der Win-Taste die Taskleiste öffnen kann und somit trotzdem auf Win zugreifen kann.


----------



## pking (26. September 2005)

naja wenn du es so kompliziert machen willst, dann ist das dir überlassen.


----------



## dergin (10. Juli 2006)

Der registry eintrag is übrigens HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System\DisableTaskMgr=1
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System\DisableRegistryTools=1
Das erste is für den Taskmanager,(das wirkt übrigens nur für den Tskmgr, nicht für StrAltEntf, was macnhcmal ein unterschied is) das 2. für die registrierung selbst.. das lässt sich aber mit einem simplen programm wieder aufheben, hat also irgendwer eine ahnung wie ich genau mein programm vor dem Tskmgr verstecken kann? ich hab mal so eins gehabt, das wurde nur von ProcessExplorer angezeigt, nicht vom tskmgr!!
mfg
dergin


----------



## liquidbeats (10. Juli 2006)

Sneakmaster hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nach dem erfolgreichen Login wird dann die Sicherung vom Taskmanager wieder an ihrer richtigen Stelle kopiert.


Klasse Leistung 

Nehmen wir ma an der Rechner schmiert ab, weswegen auch immer, und dein Programm hat die Datei umbenannt. Was macht denn der Benutzer nach dem Neustart? Der weis doch garnicht das der Taskmanager im eimer ist.
Ungeachtet dessen ob MS Win XP Die Datei vollautomatisiert wiederherstellt, finde ich diese Lösung einfach nur Kacke. Bei anderen Dateien kann das mitunter Fatale folgen haben.

Grüße


----------



## Sneakmaster (15. Juli 2006)

@liquidbeats: Das hast du gut erkannt, dass das "Kacke" ist - bekommst dafür schon mal einel Pluspunkt von mir 
Aber du hättest ja gerne einen Gegenvorschlag machen können, denn wie du erlesen kannst, war das nicht meine Idee gewesen.


----------



## M7500 (27. Januar 2008)

```
Private Sub Timer1_Tick(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs)
        Dim proc As System.Diagnostics.Process
        Dim pList() As Process

        pList = Process.GetProcessesByName("taskmgr")
        For Each proc In pList
            proc.Kill()
        Next

End Sub
```


----------



## DrSoong (27. Januar 2008)

Mal davon abgesehen dass der Post schon fast 2 1/2 Jahre alt ist ist deine Lösung auch .NET (würde also eher in die .NET-Unterforen passen). Ich galube aber, in der Zwischenzeit hat er entweder schon eine befriedigende Lösung gefunden oder das ganze aufgegeben (nachdem ja später nicht mehr viel kam).


Der Doc!


----------



## Pixel1001 (27. Januar 2008)

Manchmal stellt sich die Frage WARUM?

Fall es sicher gestellt sein soll, dass die Anwendung immer im Vordergrund gehalten wird, und auch nicht beendet werden soll..
dann...

einen Dienst programmieren, der automatisch startet und nach deiner Applikation "ausschau" hält. Akivierung durch TCP Verbindung zwischen Applikation und Dienst --> "App. startet die Überwachung durch Nachricht an Dienst" .
So, nun kannst du falls dein Prog. nicht mehr da sein sollte den User abmelden oder alles was du möchtest vom Dienst aus steuern...

Naja, eben nur ein Ansatz...

Pixel1001


----------



## Gems 4 (21. Juni 2008)

Gibt es soetwas auch für c/c++?


----------



## ronaldh (23. Juni 2008)

Gems 4 hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es soetwas auch für c/c++?



Vermutlich, aber dann nicht hier im VB-Forum.


----------



## Zvoni (28. Juli 2008)

Alte Kamellen aufwärmen macht doch Spass 

Wie verstecke ich ein Programm/Prozess vor dem Task-Manager?

guggt ihr hier: http://www.planet-source-code.com/vb/scripts/ShowCode.asp?lngWId=1&txtCodeId=66529


----------

